# Help! My bum's raw! :-(



## BeckyM (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi, I'm preparing for my colonoscopy tomorrow morning and I need some quick advice.Basically I had my 4 senna tablets last night, Picolax at 2pm and then again at 6pm. I'm already at the stage of getting rid of what's in my bowels and I can't bare it any longer. My bum is so raw from constantly going and it's burning so much. I'm putting Sudocrem or Vaseline on after each time but it's not really soothing. Does anyone have more suggestions?


----------



## grumpygut08 (Jul 20, 2011)

Becky,Is there someone who can run out to the drugstore and pick up some Cottonelle wet/baby wipes? They help


----------



## BeckyM (Feb 18, 2011)

grumpygut08 said:


> Becky,Is there someone who can run out to the drugstore and pick up some Cottonelle wet/baby wipes? They help


Thanks I'm in the UK and we don't have Cottonelle. I do have some baby wipes but they're not helping the burning. :-(


----------



## smmurf46 (Jul 12, 2011)

What about witch hazel thats been in the fridge so it's cold? Or tucks medicated pads cold? Do you have someone there that you can send out to get some?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Anything that one would use for a diaper rash could be soothing. A&D ointment.. Balmex etc... or whatever you guys have over there similiar.


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

E45 is marvellously soothing Becky.


----------



## Feline_Divine (Apr 14, 2011)

I use Calmoseptine. I ordered it online. The stuff is awesome!


BeckyM said:


> Hi, I'm preparing for my colonoscopy tomorrow morning and I need some quick advice.Basically I had my 4 senna tablets last night, Picolax at 2pm and then again at 6pm. I'm already at the stage of getting rid of what's in my bowels and I can't bare it any longer. My bum is so raw from constantly going and it's burning so much. I'm putting Sudocrem or Vaseline on after each time but it's not really soothing. Does anyone have more suggestions?


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hopefully it went well. Actually a hemorrhoid cream would do well in this situation seeing as they usually have mild anesthetics in them. Just kill the pain since it's only one day.


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

What about some andrex wipes.. or as i call them bum wipes.. they are like tissue but wet.. when i have a sore bum i use them.. they are really good if its a bit messy aswell, so u feel nice and clean after..How did u get on??


----------

